# ILI vs LIE



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone know how the differences between these two types manifest? Also the subtypes, if possible?


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

For both Socionics INTp and ENTj, I believe their natural strengths are strategy and discernment, 
and both may experience difficulty in knowing how to demonstrate concern and conscientiousness
I believe Socionics INTp's primary natural strength is discernment, while
ENTj's primary natural strength is strategy; and also that Socionics INTp 
may experience the most difficulty in knowing how to demonstrate concern, whereas ENTj 
may experience the most difficulty in knowing how to demonstrate conscientiousness


----------

